# 4 wheel drive problem



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

2002 f350 transfer case not engaging, I don't think I'm getting power to the on the fly switch. Does anyone know which of the four wires should be hot? And if so where does it go? Fuse box under the steering wheel or somewhere else? I can't find any blown fuses but no hot wire at the switch.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Check the vacuum lines, they are really tiny and maybe your hubs aren't engaging?


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Coastal, thanks but I can manually lock them, i can spin the front drive shaft by hand unless I lock the hubs telling me the transfer case is not engaging. I can not hear any click at the transfer case when switching the 4 wheel drive on. I do have continuity from the wiring harness for the switch to the transfer case. I'm not getting power to the switch however.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

I will be dealing with a electronic shift np273 this week in my motor swapped ford....I'm sure it will be fun making it think there is still a ford motor and tranny in the truck. I'll let you know if I figure anything out. Or let me know if you do!


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Check other dumb things like neutral safety switches...I'm sure they have a couple to make sure everything is in the right spot before allowing it to engage.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

our '93 ford bronco had the same problem with the electric transfer engagment......was found to be the switch itself was bad.....might be the same for yer truck sgtusmc98........just another thing to check


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Coastal and tribal warlord thug, thanks I'm sure it's something ridiculous! I'll say when I figure it out.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

I work at O'Reilly auto and I sell a ton of the vacuum operated transfer case motors most of the store stocks them


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

In your book it shows what fuse is for the shift on the fly. I learned the other day that when I check my fuses I need to make sure they make it back in the same slot. Lol my shift on the fly fuse burnt out and my replacement got put in the wrong spot.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)




----------

